# Accusé de réception sous MAIL



## Radamante (25 Juillet 2005)

Utilisant MAIL sous MacOS 10.3.8, j'aimerais envoyer des messages avec demande d'accusé de réception et/ou lecture.
Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment faire ?
Si non, est-ce possible dans Entourage 2004 ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

Radamante a dit:
			
		

> Utilisant MAIL sous MacOS 10.3.8, j'aimerais envoyer des messages avec demande d'accusé de réception et/ou lecture.
> Est-ce possible ? Si oui, comment faire ?
> Si non, est-ce possible dans Entourage 2004 ?


Salut,
Je ne connais pas entourage mais pour le logiciel Mail
- Il faut telecharger un plugin ici 
- Et puis aller dans les preferences de Mail ou une nouvelle option apparait "mail prority" et là faut cocher "receipt "il me semble
(plus de details su ce fil )   
D'ailleurs en passant, une petite recherche est toujours recommandée avant de poster un nouveau fil....       

Bonne journée


----------



## Pifou (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Il te suffit d'aller récupérer MailPriority qui rajoute la fonction AR à Mail.
Avec une petite recherche, tu devrais même pouvoir trouver l'adresse du site pour le télécharger 

----------------------------------------------------
Caramba ! _Kounkountchek_ a été plus rapide que moi


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

en revanche, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait une solution pour avoir un accusé de réception sous Mail 2.0


----------



## Pifou (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> en revanche, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait une solution pour avoir un accusé de réception sous Mail 2.0


Pas trop grâve dans ce cas car _Radamante_ est sous OSX 10.3.8 (et donc pas Mail 2.0)  , mais dommage dans l'absolu ... j'espère que ce désagrément sera vite réparé.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop grâve dans ce cas car _Radamante_ est sous OSX 10.3.8 (et donc pas Mail 2.0)  , mais dommage dans l'absolu ... j'espère que ce désagrément sera vite réparé.


Oui, mais moi je suis passé sous Tiger, du coup plus d'AR


----------



## Kounkountchek (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi je suis passé sous Tiger, du coup plus d'AR


Et puis le titre du thread c'est "accusé de reception sous MAIL", donc il est legitime de parler de Tiger !   J'ai rien trouvé sur Versiontracker !   dur dur !


----------

